# PDM.Keylogger



## Plywood (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello there. 

I got this laptop last week and it came pre-installed with a trial of Norton AntiVirus which I used until I had downloaded all necessary security patches and the like at which point I installed Kaspersky Internet Security 2010, which I have a paid subscription to.

I seem to be having a problem where when I start my laptop I'll sometimes get a popup in the lower right corner of my screen telling me a program has been detected showing keylogger-like behaviour, (or something similar, the message went away before I could capture it).
The strange thing is, if I shut down or restart my computer now, it won't show up when I log in to Windows. Yet if I turn it off for the night or turn it on after it has been off for a few hours, the message comes up. 

Anyway, this has been happening for two days now. I'm pretty sure I haven't downloaded anything new, and I don't know what could be causing it. On the Kaspersky forum FAQ section it says if I have a HIPS program installed it may be what is causing the message, however to my knowledge I don't have a HIPS program... But then again, I'm not entirely sure what a HIPS program is!  I have posted this problem on the Kaspersky forums two days ago but as of yet have no replies, and if it is a keylogger I'd like to get some advice on it quickly as I know they can be quite dangerous to the privacy of myself as well as my friends and family if it spreads of or if they use my laptop.

Kaspersky only notifies me that it has detected PDM.Keylogger in the "kernel mode memory patch" but doesn't give me the options to take action. I can however choose to add it to exclusion list or delete it from the detection list.

Under the advice of another web user I have checked the services and processes in the task manager for things running that I don't recognise, as well as in the services and startup tabs under msconfig. I know my way around a computer, but I'm by no means an expert though so I don't know if there is anything I overlooked while checking.

I have run full computer scans using Kaspersky and SUPERAntiSpyware but have picked up nothing.

I have below screen shots from two different windows within Kaspersky, although neither are the popup I see when starting my laptop in the morning, I hope they help. I also read the thread that is pinned in this forum and have provided a HJT log.










---










What strikes me as odd is that it always seems to detect two instances at the same time...

Here is my HijackThis log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 14:21:30, on 10/08/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18813)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QLBCTRL.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
C:\Windows\vsnp2uvc.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\3\3Connect\AutoUpdateSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\3\3Connect\WilogApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP wireless Assistant\WiFiMsg.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HpqToaster.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtblfs.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_gb&c=91&bd=Presario&pf=cnnb
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_gb&c=91&bd=Presario&pf=cnnb
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_gb&c=91&bd=Presario&pf=cnnb
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_gb&c=91&bd=Presario&pf=cnnb
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: IEVkbdBHO - {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ievkbd.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O2 - BHO: link filter bho - {E33CF602-D945-461A-83F0-819F76A199F8} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateLBPShortCut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\LabelPrint\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\LabelPrint" UpdateWithCreateOnce "Software\CyberLink\LabelPrint\2.5"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdatePSTShortCut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\DVD Suite\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\DVD Suite" UpdateWithCreateOnce "Software\CyberLink\PowerStarter"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UCam_Menu] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\YouCam\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\YouCam" update "Software\CyberLink\YouCam\2.0"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl.exe] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateP2GoShortCut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Power2Go\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Power2Go" UpdateWithCreateOnce "SOFTWARE\CyberLink\Power2Go\6.0"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdatePDIRShortCut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDirector\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDirector" UpdateWithCreateOnce "SOFTWARE\CyberLink\PowerDirector\7.0"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Health Check Scheduler] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [snp2uvc] C:\Windows\vsnp2uvc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LightScribe Control Panel] C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe -hidden
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AliceConnect] C:\Program Files\3\3Connect\Wilog.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: Update Agent.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Anti-Banner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ie_banner_deny.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRA~1\Java\JRE16~1.0_0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: &Virtual keyboard - {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: URLs c&heck - {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{9266954F-D7AF-4A6B-BFC4-EF906F96EBCF}: NameServer = 217.171.135.1 217.171.132.1
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\mzvkbd.dll,C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\mzvkbd3.dll,C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\kloehk.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Internet Security (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
O23 - Service: Com4QLBEx - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4QLBEx.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Recovery Service for Windows - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\SMINST\BLService.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe

--
End of file - 9816 bytes

Thanks, hope somebody can help me! This is the only machine I have and I'm an avid internet user so if my computer is infected with some nasties I'd hope to have it resolved as soon as I can! 

Thanks again in advance.

-Plywood


----------

